# Best method to convert silver chloride to 999 metal.



## Elektrikis (Feb 28, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNgVk57iQ0s


----------



## anachronism (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks good. Can I ask how you scale that to say a couple of kilos?


----------



## Elektrikis (Feb 28, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Looks good. Can I ask how you scale that to say a couple of kilos?



In my country hydroxylamine sulfate 1kg ( 10 euros) For 1 kg pure silver. And 5 litre 25 % ammonium hydroxide pride 6 euro.
16 euro price for 1 kg 999 silver recovery.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm referring to the equipment and how you would be able to deal with a larger volume, more than the costs. Obviously you wouldn't want to be doing a few grammes at a time.


----------



## Lou (Feb 28, 2018)

Too expensive I think.


----------

